# OHH dixie!!!



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you gotten up to the club and got them soil samples pulled???


do I need to ground you


----------



## dixie (Jan 20, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Have you gotten up to the club and got them soil samples pulled???
> 
> 
> do I need to ground you



you can ground me as soon as you can give me some quotes by memory  from the Canterbury Tales.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 20, 2008)

so I guess you haven't gotten the samples?


----------



## dixie (Jan 21, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> so I guess you haven't gotten the samples?



and I still don't have your snail mail addy


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 21, 2008)

well I never knew you wanted it....


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 21, 2008)

dixie said:


> you can ground me as soon as you can give me some quotes by memory  from the Canterbury Tales.



You know, Steve, it's a shame that we are having to hold his deer hunting hostage all because he can't quote Chaucer.  I'd hate to see him banned from Woody's and not able to hunt this coming year.  

Now, back to the books, little fella.


----------



## dixie (Jan 21, 2008)

dawglover73 said:


> You know, Steve, it's a shame that we are having to hold his deer hunting hostage all because he can't quote Chaucer.  I'd hate to see him banned from Woody's and not able to hunt this coming year.
> 
> Now, back to the books, little fella.



I know, but in his defense, ck our thread, he gave a good answer and once you and I swap some notes about what parts he really needs to study, we can tutor him right here and have a little fun at the same time!


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going to get his syllabus from his momma.  Steve, you should meet her... she doesnt put up with any crap.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 26, 2008)

dawglover73 said:


> I'm going to get his syllabus from his momma.  Steve, you should meet her... she doesnt put up with any crap.



haha she don't have it anymore! and no she doesn't...



BTW you should let me barrow one of your lap tops for a few days....


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 27, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> haha she don't have it anymore! and no she doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you should let me barrow one of your lap tops for a few days....



I guess she told you that she and I had a long talk yesterday, right?  Did she tell you that I have your syllabus?  Did she tell you that I had been talking to Mrs. Barth?  I know she's not your teacher, but I have by eyeballs on you boy.  

When you get your phone rights back let's talk turkey.  I'd hate to see you miss turkey season all because of your lit grades.


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 27, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> haha she don't have it anymore! and no she doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you should let me barrow one of your lap tops for a few days....




Oh, and I think you meant "borrow" one of my laptops.  See, I like them to work properly.  Therefore...  no.  You could break a cast iron skillet with a styrofoam peanut.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 27, 2008)

dawglover73 said:


> I guess she told you that she and I had a long talk yesterday, right?  Did she tell you that I have your syllabus?  Did she tell you that I had been talking to Mrs. Barth?  I know she's not your teacher, but I have by eyeballs on you boy.
> 
> When you get your phone rights back let's talk turkey.  I'd hate to see you miss turkey season all because of your lit grades.



Don't mean to steal yall's conversation, but Remmy Mrs. Barth is tough.  You better get some help man.  Just stay away from Mrs. Reece in science and you should be ok.  I made it through.  You can do it man.  Hang in there.  Need any help with anything but science let me know.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 5, 2008)

dawglover73 said:


> I guess she told you that she and I had a long talk yesterday, right?  Did she tell you that I have your syllabus?  Did she tell you that I had been talking to Mrs. Barth?  I know she's not your teacher, but I have by eyeballs on you boy.
> 
> When you get your phone rights back let's talk turkey.  I'd hate to see you miss turkey season all because of your lit grades.



well if someone would call some one back we could talk turkey.....


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Don't mean to steal yall's conversation, but Remmy Mrs. Barth is tough.  You better get some help man.  Just stay away from Mrs. Reece in science and you should be ok.  I made it through.  You can do it man.  Hang in there.  Need any help with anything but science let me know.



Ms. Barth is amazing!!!

my science teacher is evil


----------

